# Woman too sexy for airline poses for Playboy



## CougarKing (16 Nov 2007)

Awww...Southwest Airlines is no fun either!!!  :'( ;D

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21834395/?GT1=10547



> MSNBC.com
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ‘Too sexy for Southwest’ woman in Playboy
> Woman pulled from flight because of clothes reveals a lot more on Web
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2007)

And another unknown gets their (more than) "15 minutes of fame."   :


----------



## Rayman (16 Nov 2007)

> Playboy contacted Ebbert’s attorney to pitch the idea of posing. After “a little bit of talking” to convince her mother, Ebbert agreed. She said her boyfriend supported her decision, but *“the most hesitant one was my dad.” *



Hmm....upset cause hes going to have to miss an issue?


----------



## Munxcub (16 Nov 2007)

Or more worried that his pervy friends won't...  ;D


----------



## JBoyd (16 Nov 2007)

Has anyone watched the video of her being interviewed? The outfit is not that 'provocative' or 'revealing'. Heck I have seen some flight attendants look sexier... I bet this all boils down to a man didnt want his wife seeing him get all hot an bothered because of a good looking passenger... SWA is a bunch of knuckleheads it seems.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Nov 2007)

TTIUWOP


----------



## ixium (16 Nov 2007)

Some articles about it say that she was asked to do abunch of stuff to her outfit before she even looked like how she was on those shows...


----------



## JBoyd (16 Nov 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> TTIUWOP



Sorry what? lol


and ixium really? all I have seen is that was the exact outfit.. although I can certainly agree that the media likes to disguise things... apparently she got back on a SWA flight from Tucson back to San Diego 2 hours later, wearing the same outfit (the one she was asked to fix) and was complimented by an employee...


----------



## kr1kit (16 Nov 2007)

a dress code for airliners? Come on now..
I remember in high school when they tried to impose a dress code, it lasted all of two days and then no one followed it.  ^-^


I just watched the video, you can tell the guy doing the interview is just loooving it hahah.


----------



## ixium (16 Nov 2007)

> She offered to pull the top of her sweater tight over her breasts and her skirt down as far as possible, a compromise that was accepted.



How far up the skirt was and where the rest of it was up to the imagination.

http://allday.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2007/09/07/348617.aspx


> But when she sat down, we learned just how short that skirt was -- when she flashed our national television audience. Yeah, that skirt was short.


----------



## GAP (16 Nov 2007)

> But when she sat down, we learned just how short that skirt was -- when she flashed our national television audience. Yeah, that skirt was short.



and your point was.........


----------



## JBoyd (16 Nov 2007)

Well one good thing came from this... those Playboy lingerie shots are most definatly 'nice'


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Nov 2007)

This 
Thread
Is
Useless
Without
Pics

TTIUWOP


----------



## JBoyd (16 Nov 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> This
> Thread
> Is
> Useless
> ...









also just for good measure...





Anyone want to venture an idea as to why the good Sir Richard Branson is what looks to be a cassock?

I also would link the lingerie pics from playboy, however I would venture to assume that they would be unapproriate for the site


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Nov 2007)

I wonder if this is exactly what she looked like when she got on that plane? I read a report that she actually had her belly showing and the skirt was hiked up pretty high....thus her offer to pull her shirt down and her skirt down a little lower as well. 
I grew up during the sixties and remember micro mini skirts and hot pants and i certainly appreciated them as a hot blooded young man. There were a lot of young girls who got sent home to change in those days cause they kept pushing the envelope of modesty and the norms of the day.

This gal presently goes to college in San Diego and works as a Hooters waitress (apparently). She has just posed nude (I didn't check it out) for Playboy and apparently she says that she wishes to become a lawyer one day and that she sees nothing unprofessional about wearing attire or lack of attire such as she wore on the plane etc.
I remember a case in a Windsor court house not too long ago where a judge threw a female lawyer out of court for showing too much cleavage and accused her of dressing inappropriately and unprofessionally. I'm not sure where that case ended up but there was an uproar over it at the time.

Besides the fact that this is obviously someone who has gotten way too much publicity for this incident it begs the question about what is appropriate wear nowadays when one appears in public. Last time I travelled there was a guy in a filthy smelly track suit who sat next to me and I kinda wished they had told him he was not dressed appropriately for the flight. :


----------



## kr1kit (16 Nov 2007)

She seems like another typical hollywood bimbo Paris Hilton wannabe that seem to be in the thousands now a days. I don't know how she hopes to go to law school, I'm surprised she even found the right entrance to the air port lol.  :-X

I saw on another blog that someone found her myspace, and let's just say that her pictures on there shed alot of light as to what kind of a girl she is and how it's not surprising that she'd get in trouble for dressing inappropriately.


----------



## medaid (16 Nov 2007)

In Hoc Signo,

    Going to school and surrounded by beautiful, young and scantly clad young women does stir the imagination when they starts blah blah blahing. That being said, despite our modern culture turning and pushing the envelope of risque, there is a time and place for it. A court room, a place of worship and a hospital are just a few places that I can think of where dressing in revealing clothing is anything BUT appropriate. All of the above listed places serve a purpose and status within our society that should never be allowed to be violated or disrespected. To me, dressing like the way that young woman did in any of those places would be extremely inappropriate, and I don't think the judge was out of place in telling that attorney to dress appropriately by removing her from the courtroom either. 

    Yes we are progressive, and yes we are ever evolving society, but some areas of our society should never be changed in order to preserve order. You guys must all think I'm backwards... but...

    With all THAT being said, wear w/e you want on an airplane! Doesn't less clothes mean less places to hide things? ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> In Hoc Signo,
> 
> Going to school and surrounded by beautiful, young and scantly clad young women does stir the imagination when they starts blah blah blahing. That being said, despite our modern culture turning and pushing the envelope of risque, there is a time and place for it. A court room, a place of worship and a hospital are just a few places that I can think of where dressing in revealing clothing is anything BUT appropriate. All of the above listed places serve a purpose and status within our society that should never be allowed to be violated or disrespected. To me, dressing like the way that young woman did in any of those places would be extremely inappropriate, and I don't think the judge was out of place in telling that attorney to dress appropriately by removing her from the courtroom either.
> 
> ...



I agree...I would also note that the places where people are expected to have some modicum of modesty and decorum are getting fewer and fewer. It used to be that all places of business were considered places to wear appropriate business dress. If you were a business man or woman that meant jacket and tie or the equivalent for women and if you were a tradesman, clean and appropriate coveralls or work dress. Most messes still have a formal dress code and publish the expected level of dress for various events. People getting onto planes used to wear clean neat clothing and take some level of pride in their appearance.


----------



## Fyuri (16 Nov 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I remember a case in a Windsor court house not too long ago where a judge threw a female lawyer out of court for showing too much cleavage and accused her of dressing inappropriately and unprofessionally. I'm not sure where that case ended up but there was an uproar over it at the time.


That's exactly what I thought of too... Don't recall whatever happened to her though...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Nov 2007)

Fyuri said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I thought of too... Don't recall whatever happened to her though...



Where's zipperhead cop when we need him? He's down there on the local scene in Windsor.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Nov 2007)

The lawyer in question is named Laura Joy.  She is a criminal defence lawyer and got spanked by Judge Micheline Rawlins for dressing too trampy.  Ms. Joy got a heap of milage out of the publicity, however from then on in she had to reign in her wardrobe so that she could maintain that the judge was being unreasonably prudish.  
So in the long run, she dresses more conservatively.  But you should have seen her before the incident...


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> ...
> So in the long run, she dresses more conservatively.  But you should have seen her before the incident...



This thread is worthless without pictures!!


----------



## TCBF (17 Nov 2007)

Now, if Braniff was still in the air, their FAs would probably be wearing less than she was!

I recall a service flight on a 707 from Trenton to Lahr many years ago, and a DW had on a much shorter skirt.  It was tastefull high-fashion, however, not the ditch-dolly stuff our blonde wears (above).


----------



## kr1kit (17 Nov 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> This thread is worthless without pictures!!



i second that motion!


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Nov 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> ... not the ditch-dolly stuff our blonde wears (above).



OK - This Thread Is Worthless Without MORE pictures.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Nov 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> This thread is worthless without pictures!!



Ehhh, you might not think so if you had recently seen the real thing.  Here is a pic from around the time of the original incident.  It is _very_ flattering, and the small size is _very_ forgiving:


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Ehhh, you might not think so if you had recently seen the real thing.  Here is a pic from around the time of the original incident.  It is _very_ flattering, and the small size is _very_ forgiving:



Fair enough - I've probably got enough beer in me to give it a whirl, from the pictures she's only a one bagger - I've done worse.


----------



## medaid (17 Nov 2007)

That..._thing_ was the centre of all the hoo-ha in Windsor?!


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> That..._thing_ was the centre of all the hoo-ha in Windsor?!



No worse that the attention-grabbing-Hooter's-waitress-lawyer wannabe.  When I saw the title of the thread and looked at her picture, I kind of thought, well, her being naked (or nearly so) might distract from her other shortcomings.  (Uh, can anyone say nose job???)

It seems to me that Playboy has dropped it's "standards" (and I use that term loosely), to become another tabloid type magazine.  First with the US military Sgt posing and now this.  Are their sales that bad that they need a "story" for people to buy?


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Nov 2007)

The _clothes_ might have been too sexy, the woman, not even close.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Nov 2007)

Who cares... ?   She looks like an angry bulldog (or miss piggy), she will be airbrushed and by the time the magazine hits the street she won't even look like the same person... Besides Playboy is ok, but it is by no means the be all end all of naked women...

Good for her, but it will no doubt go straight to her head....   Where's my magazine of everyday women!?   This barbie doll thing has to stop!  Its BORING


----------



## geo (17 Nov 2007)

She was allowed to board on a later flight, once she donned the green sweater


It is obvious that a camera can do wonders (or terrible things) for an image


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Nov 2007)

Question, can we by any change rename this thread "Woman too SKANKY for airline poses for Playboy"  The "sexy" part gives the impression that this woman is actually attractive.  Just a suggestion.

Other then that, don't care, its the flight attendants job to inform the passengers of complaints.  He probally was NOT rude to her at all, and she was just embarrassed and is taking it out on the airlines.  Get over it blondie


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Nov 2007)

I would love to see pics of you sculpted, Adonis-calibre male supermodels that are ripping on this girl.  If she was an available target at the bar, I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be too many guys failing to sniff around, nose issues be damned.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I would love to see pics of you sculpted, Adonis-calibre male supermodels that are ripping on this girl.  If she was an available target at the bar, I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be too many guys failing to sniff around, nose issues be damned.



 :rofl:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (17 Nov 2007)

Agreed ZIP, I think we were talking about decorum not whether the girl is a worthy subject for their fantasies, which is how a few folks are spinning this. the question is about appropriate dress for anyone when they are travelling and accessing public places where families are present as well. If she wants to dress for the club and take her chances, or pose for Playboy that's her business. Her dress and demeanor in a public place is the issue. the Lawyer we are referring to was wearing inappropriate dress in a courtroom.....If  a male lawyer wore a shirt open to his navel with short shorts the Judge would rightly ask him to go and reform his outfit as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I would love to see pics of you sculpted, Adonis-calibre male supermodels that are ripping on this girl.  If she was an available target at the bar, I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be too many guys failing to sniff around, nose issues be damned.



Actually, I'm a girl and far from being as attractive as she is.  I do think her outfit was inappropriate.
My comment was more along the lines of Playboy lowering their selection standards.  But you are so right, if she was at the bar, all the guys would be after her.
I remember being on course with an overweight, balding, older guy (not that there's anything wrong with that     ) who would look at the Sunshine Girls in the paper and go "Not bad" and I would think, "Yeah, and if she came up to you in a bar, you'd be falling all over her!!"


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Nov 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I remember being on course with an overweight, balding, older guy (not that there's anything wrong with that     ) who would look at the Sunshine Girls in the paper and go "Not bad" and I would think, "Yeah, and if she came up to you in a bar, you'd be falling all over her!!"



Perhaps he wouldn't.  I am by no means Mr. Hott-Butt, but this chick does nothing for me, and if I was single, at a bar I can tell you she would do nothing for me.  Based on looks alone not a chance...   She just appears fake, and I like the real deal......   Sure I am basing this on looks alone (what else do I have),  I see girls that look like her everyday there is no WOW factor,  there is nothing "playboy" worthy about her, if thats the case then anyone can get into playboy, just my opinion.  Besides why buy the magazine when you have the internet.


----------



## kr1kit (17 Nov 2007)

one of my buddies mom's was in playboy once back in the late 70's, yeah we never stop bugging him about that hahah.


----------



## medaid (17 Nov 2007)

Well... for what it's worth her PB pics are now up.... yeah... you make your own judgments.


----------



## kr1kit (17 Nov 2007)

wow she's just looooving the attention.. 

http://www.myspace.com/PrincessKyla


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2007)

Her fifteen minutes is almost up already.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> The lawyer in question is named Laura Joy.  She is a criminal defence lawyer and got spanked by Judge Micheline Rawlins for dressing too trampy.



WHOA! Did someone say SPANKED? As in he used the gavel on her? hehehe...

 >


----------



## Rayman (18 Nov 2007)

She wants to be a law student eh? Damn that movie Legally Blonde. Now all the Valley Girls want law degrees.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Nov 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Her fifteen minutes is almost up already.



I'd give her an extra 10.... >


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2007)

kr1kit said:
			
		

> wow she's just looooving the attention..
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/PrincessKyla





> PRINCESS KYLA's Blurbs
> About me:
> "I love Los Angeles. I love Hollywood. They're beautiful. Everybody's plastic, but I love plastic. I want to be plastic."



 :


----------



## JBoyd (18 Nov 2007)

:| omg... some people are just airheads


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> :| omg... some people are just airheads



Well, to be fair, it's a quote from Andy Warhol, however, she does have it on her website.  ;D


----------



## JBoyd (18 Nov 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, to be fair, it's a quote from Andy Warhol, however, she does have it on her website.  ;D



oh.. I did not know that it was a quote... thought it was her own saying.... either way....personally after watching the video of her... I would think she was hot and what not until she opened her mouth.. kinda ruined it for me afterwards


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> oh.. I did not know that it was a quote... thought it was her own saying.... either way....personally after watching the video of her... I would think she was hot and what not until she opened her mouth.. kinda ruined it for me afterwards



Thus freeing you up to continue your rakish domination of the Ladies of Mensa.   :


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Thus freeing you up to continue your rakish domination of the Ladies of Mensa.   :



Looks normally fade _long_ before the brains do!!


----------



## aesop081 (18 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> oh.. I did not know that it was a quote... thought it was her own saying....



Too busy looking at the pics to notice this :



> "I love Los Angeles. I love Hollywood. They're beautiful. Everybody's plastic, but I love plastic. I want to be plastic." ___ *----Andy Warhol  *




?


----------



## JBoyd (18 Nov 2007)

No, I was reading the above posting of the quote, which does not enclose the '----Andy Warhol'


----------



## kr1kit (18 Nov 2007)

Moe conveniently left out the - Andy Warhol  >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Nov 2007)

So, how about them Senators? Think they'll choke when it comes time for the Cup this year? Or do they even stand a chance to get there?


----------



## kr1kit (18 Nov 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So, how about them Senators? Think they'll choke when it comes time for the Cup this year? Or do they even stand a chance to get there?



pretty sure the Canucks and Luongo are taking it this year.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Nov 2007)

kr1kit said:
			
		

> pretty sure the Canucks and Luongo are taking it this year.



GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## JBoyd (18 Nov 2007)

kr1kit said:
			
		

> pretty sure the Canucks and Luongo are taking it this year.


LUONGO!! LU LU LU LUONGO!!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2007)

I vote Sens, if they don't choke in the finals......again!!  >


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Nov 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I vote Sens, if they don't choke in the finals......again!!  >



You obviously didn't watch the game on Saturday night.....Toronto kicked their butts!!! ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> You obviously didn't watch the game on Saturday night.....Toronto kicked their butts!!! ;D



Maybe they're choking early this year.....


----------



## riggermade (19 Nov 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No worse that the attention-grabbing-Hooter's-waitress-lawyer wannabe.  When I saw the title of the thread and looked at her picture, I kind of thought, well, her being naked (or nearly so) might distract from her other shortcomings.  (Uh, can anyone say nose job???)
> 
> It seems to me that Playboy has dropped it's "standards" (and I use that term loosely), to become another tabloid type magazine.  First with the US military Sgt posing and now this.  Are their sales that bad that they need a "story" for people to buy?




Meow

Personally if she walked into a bar her nose would be the last thing I looked at.

Her story is obviousely interesting enough to keep this thread going


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> You obviously didn't watch the game on Saturday night.....Toronto kicked their butts!!! ;D



It doesn't bode well, when the Toronto Make Beliefs kick anyone's butt.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Her story is obviousely interesting enough to keep this thread going



Ummm, notice we started talking about hockey a few posts back?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Nov 2007)

Why hasn't this thread been locked yet? It has absolutely no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Nov 2007)

Radio Chatter......keeps the kife off the real boards.


----------

